# Seating Bowl Plans



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Türk Telekom Arena
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm23/turkisi/stadyum/stad-1600x1853.jpg

Liverpool FC project (2007)
http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/9591/liverpoolpw1.gif

Borussia Park
http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/8528/22000kc2.jpg

Commerz-Bank Arena
http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/1407/frankfurttbe2.jpg

MSV Arena
http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4121/msvarenaih9.gif

Letzigrund (EURO 2008 Layout)
http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/8774/layouteurouk1.jpg


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

arsenal stadium bowl
Estadi Camp Nou (1982-1999)
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/4219/barcach8.jpg

Estadi Camp Nou (1957s)
http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/378/barca1957vu2.jpg

Louisville Arena
http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/2041/louisvillearenazf4.jpg

New Valencia (Football mode)
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/5246/valenciafwy2.jpg

New Valencia (Athletic mode)
http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/3317/valenciaaan2.jpg

London 2012 Olympic Stadium
http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/3060/londonolympg3.jpg

Emirates Stadium
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/9170/emiratesgc5.jpg

Kadir Has stadi
http://aycu40.webshots.com/image/44439/2004658777602936734_rs.jpg


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow ... How dou you find these pictures? 

They are created with AutoCAD ... It's right?
thanks


----------



## New York City 20?? (Aug 23, 2008)

*The National Stadium aka The Bird's Nest, Beijing 2008 Olympic Stadium:*

http://www.n-s.cn/cn/multi-media/photogallery/n214220312.shtml


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Zaragoza (43,000)









Zaragoza (50,000)










New York City 20??
Thanks, but unfortunately it just shows the 1st tier


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Karaiskaki Stadium
http://www.karaiskaki.gr/_img/KSBig.jpg


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Guimarães










Coimbra


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Estadio Olimpico Madrid
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4531/57016386vp4.jpg


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Bernabeu


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Kiev
http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/8903/kiev.jpg


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Stade de France* (with the "U2 360° Tour" stage)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Rustenberg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3634/3399595010_0faecba4a0_b.jpg


----------



## brandonboyd (Aug 4, 2009)

*[REQ] FLOORPLAN STADIUM 40-60k*

Hi fellas,
i wonder if u guys can help me..

im desperately looking 4 Olympic/non olympic Football(English) *"Stadium Floorplan"*
that contains facilities, cafe, etc... on each level stadium..

perhaps around 40k-60k, like st.jamespark, Mercedes-Benz Arena, etc..

i really need this, its 4 my final assignment..
help me plzzz., THx A Lot!!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

There were some plans of the new Liverpool stadium (pdf)
But can't find the link


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's an article with a few floorplans of the original selected proposal for the new Tivoli in Aachen which is currently under construction (finished in two weeks):
http://www.agn.de/pdf/aachen-sb-dez-07.pdf

The stadium only has a capacity of 32.900 and there have been several changes made to the plans in the meantime, so these are not the actual plans of the real stadium, just those of the proposal. It also doesn't show all of floors, but the information is in german and english and it shows most of the details, so it might be helpfull. It was also printed as an article in a newspaper by the way.



> Das Ende der Regenzeit. Neues Stadion für Alemannia Aachen
> Bühlbecker, Johannes;
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sjoerd (Dec 27, 2008)

im looking for benficas seating bowls.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

All my local stadiums, all within the Buffalo Metro area

Ralph Wilson Stadium 74,000 Buffalo Bills NFL










HSBC Arena 18,690 Buffalo Sabres NHL, Buffalo Bandits MILL










Coca Cola Field 19,500 Buffalo Bisons AAA










UB Stadium 29,013 University at Buffalo 










Alumni Arena 6,100 University at Buffalo. This is a crappy chart, so I included a pic of the arena


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

New Konya Stadium


----------



## groby46 (Mar 19, 2010)

Stadio San Paolo 60,240

first tier








second tier


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Wembley
http://openbuildings.com/upload/group1/building1384/media/cqyj_1015_fp225720.jpg


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Seoul 88 Olympic Stadium (69,950 seats)*


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Why see a seating plan as a jpeg when you can see it in 3D? Tons in both links.


----------



## George Lutz (Nov 13, 2011)

Scotiabank Place (NHL Ottawa Senators) Club Level floor plan.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Seville Olympic Stadium


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Panpeloponnesian Stadium
http://stadia.gr/patras/patras.html


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

Melbourne Cricket Ground










Sydney Football Stadium:


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Panthessalian Stadium
http://www.stadia.gr/panthessaliko/panthessaliko.html


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

From my city:

WACA Ground










Patersons Stadium










nib Stadium










Perth Arena


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

AEL FC Arena
http://stadia.gr/aelfcarena/aelfcarena-gr.html


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think u guys are confused.The title of this thread is seating bowl plans.Not seating charts.Those are available everywhere,no point uploading seating charts.Stick to actual bwol plans.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

New San Mames



Cape Town


New Luzhniki


Velodrome


St. Etienne


Dortmund


Wembley


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

AAMI Park


----------



## Christchurch (Feb 17, 2015)

anyone have a plan of twickenham stadium?


----------

